# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Դիդակտիկ նյութեր երեխաների համար

## Նանո

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ   խնդրում եմ այս բաժնում տեղադրեք բոլոր այն դիդակտիկ՝ ուսուցանող նյութերը, խաղերը, որոնք կարելի է կիրառել մինչև 10-12 տարեկան երեխաների ընդհանուր զարգացման համար: Հուսով եմ կարձագանքեք, քանի որ ձեր օգնությունը շատ կարևոր է: Ձեր կողմից առաջարկված նյութերը կիառվելու են մանկատան երեխաների հետ աշխատանքում:  :Ok:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (19.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ   խնդրում եմ այս բաժնում տեղադրեք բոլոր այն դիդակտիկ՝ ուսուցանող նյութերը, խաղերը, որոնք կարելի է կիրառել մինչև 10-12 տարեկան երեխաների ընդհանուր զարգացման համար: Հուսով եմ կարձագանքեք, քանի որ ձեր օգնությունը շատ կարևոր է: Ձեր կողմից առաջարկված նյութերը կիառվելու են մանկատան երեխաների հետ աշխատանքում:


Միգուցե մի քիչ կոնկրետացնե՞ք, թե հատկապես ինչն եք նախատեսում զարգացնել։ Ընդհանուր զարգացումը չափազանց լայն հասկացություն է։

----------


## Նանո

> Միգուցե մի քիչ կոնկրետացնե՞ք, թե հատկապես ինչն եք նախատեսում զարգացնել։ Ընդհանուր զարգացումը չափազանց լայն հասկացություն է։


Հիմնականում շեշտը դնում ենք ուշադրության, հիշողության, մանր մոտորիկայի, տրամաբանության զարգացման վրա:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Հիմնականում շեշտը դնում ենք ուշադրության, հիշողության, մանր մոտորիկայի, տրամաբանության զարգացման վրա:


մանր մոտորիկան ի՞նչ է

----------


## Նանո

> մանր մոտորիկան ի՞նչ է


Մանր մոտորիկայի շնորհիվ երեխան կարողանում է օգտագործել իր մանր մկանները` հատկապես  ձեռքի և մատների և  հավաքել փոքր առարկաներ, բռնել գդալը, թերթել գրքի էջերը կամ նկարել մատիտներով: Մանր մոտորիկայի զարգացումը նաև խթանում է խոսքի կենտրոնների աշխատանքին:

----------

Ամմէ (19.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (19.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շատ փոքր երեխաների զարգացմանն ուղղված խաղերի մասին էստեղ եմ գրել ժամանակին, նայիր, գուցե քեզ հետաքրքիր նյութեր լինեն, կարող ես քո իմացածներից էլ ինչ-որ նոր բան ավելացնել:

----------

Նանո (20.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Մանր մոտորիկայի շնորհիվ երեխան կարողանում է օգտագործել իր մանր մկանները` հատկապես  ձեռքի և մատների և  հավաքել փոքր առարկաներ, բռնել գդալը, թերթել գրքի էջերը կամ նկարել մատիտներով: Մանր մոտորիկայի զարգացումը նաև խթանում է խոսքի կենտրոնների աշխատանքին:


իմացա  :Smile:

----------

